# Navarre



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Tried to fish Destin beach damn grass thick and everywhere. Broke a rod clearing grass no fish.Picked up mad as hell moved to Navarre. Waded out to the first sand bar no GRASS. Caught about 20 lady fish and 5 or 6 hard tails. Had a ton of fun. Saw big schools of something. Cast in front and into schools but nothin. Any ideas as to what they are. I am new to the area so I am still figuring things out. Most the lady fish would start busting the surface behind these schools. One more day on the water so back to the beach. On a side note can you wade fish around the Mid Bay bridge? My accomadations are on the Mainland side of the bridge so any help would be great. thanks


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Coming from Bluewater Bay, if you take the first left next to Legendary Marine on the Destin end of the bridge and follow it around to the shore you can wade the flats right there in front and to the right of Legendary. Its a gigantic biulding with whales on the side of it, you cant miss it.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *runningguy (7/19/2009)*Tried to fish Destin beach damn grass thick and everywhere. Broke a rod clearing grass no fish.Picked up mad as hell moved to Navarre. Waded out to the first sand bar no GRASS. Caught about 20 lady fish and 5 or 6 hard tails. Had a ton of fun. Saw big schools of something. Cast in front and into schools but nothin. Any ideas as to what they are. I am new to the area so I am still figuring things out. Most the lady fish would start busting the surface behind these schools. One more day on the water so back to the beach. On a side note can you wade fish around the Mid Bay bridge? My accomadations are on the Mainland side of the bridge so any help would be great. thanks




Could have been Jacks if they were larger. There's a lot of little bluefish hanging out by the pier too.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Well fished between t storms Sunday...tough going.. no sun overcast and choppy. Caught a couple hard tails in 3 hours...but hey I got to work on my double haul and side cast... drove home today....gorgeous weather ...First time fishing Navarre and really liked the beach. I will be down again soon and hope to explore the surf with the fly more...Fished the east side of the beach past the last parking lot in the park...Had a lot of fun...any suggestions for different areas on Navarre would be great. Hope to see other line chunkers on Navarre


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I saw you this Sunday. I like to fly fish the beach at around first light. There are mucho schools of hard-heads now w/the occaisional lady fish and pomp in the rear. I hooked a pomp w/my fly rod on Navarre Beach this Saturday but he came off after about a minute. I've been using 5 and 6 wt outfits but I need to break down and get an 8wt so I can launch some clousers. Probably should get some shooting heads too. But ladyfish on a 5 or 6 wt are a blast.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruby how is the inside trough of the sand bar.? Fished it a little...pulled one ladyfish...and nothin else. Do yoy have any idea what the big schools of fish are...That will not hit anything....fished # 8 gotcha and clouser....used a 7 wt. broke my 9wt clearring grass on Okaloossa


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

The frequent schools you are probably seeing now are hard-heads (look like freshwater bullheads) in the 10 to 12 inch range. You might be seing some mullet too.

Walk the beach wearing good polarized sunglasses and you will spot pompsin the wash, etc. You really need to get your fly on/near the bottom w/pomps.You will have more success w/a spinning rod but more fun w/a fly rod.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought that mullet was probably the case..but maybe hard heads...I didn't try any crab patterns maybe next time...next time down I will give the inside a little more attention....Just a thought I will walk further down the beach...maybe a mile or so.


----------

